# winter wear



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

It's finally starting to get a little chilly here. And I'm a wuss, I really want the warmness when I'm riding. That said, I haven't done much winter riding before, so I need some clothing recommendations. Just assume I don't have anything because, well, I have 2 pairs of shorts and that's about it. Jerseys are not my favorite thing in the world (big boobs, short torso = ill fit). 

I don't have fit problems in the hip because mine are slender, but I do have a short torso and chest size that will generally bump any of my shirt sizes up at _least_ one size. 

And I have no clue where to begin. The LBS does not have a good selection, and we don't have an REI or anything like that around here, though I could go to Atlanta if needed.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You don't use jerseys? err okay... but you could get a bigger jersey now right?

Arm warmers, knee warmers/leg warmers/tights.. wind vest/thermal vest.

thermal beanie... wool socks.. windproof booties... 

check performance cycling... I know the Trek online store has some selections.. Not sure where else but that should give you a start. : http://store.trekbikes.com/

Good luck.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

go technical. the more expensive the better (seriously -- you do get what you pay for).
if you're on the cheaper end of things, you can do okay with layers. the single-bullet theory requires a high-end technical jacket.
there are lots to pick from.
no idea about the big boob, slim hip thing.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

bill said:


> no idea about the big boob, slim hip thing.


Hence the reason I posted it in the women's forum. :wink:


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

i like underarmor when it gets chilly. i have a lightweight shirt that I'll wear with a jersey from 60 and cloudy down till about 50. i use a UA cold gear mock turtleneck when it gets cold. all the UA is pretty tight fitting though so if you don't like that I don't reccomend it. I'll wear that with a jersey and a windstopper fleece down to about 35-40. thats with regular shorts under fleece tights from REI. smartwool ankle socks, not the ones that don't show at all, the ones that cover the ankles so theres no gap between the tights and the sock. 

when it gets colder than that, i keep the underarmor, ditch the jersey and go for a full fleece half zip. add the vest if i'm really adventurous. its good to have the windproof option. although usually once its that cold, I just run. i've run when its pretty close to 0 if not below before....just layer it. last time i remember it being really cold i did patagonia long underwear under the REI tights, the underarmor mock turtle, patagonia top, and fleece half zip. throw in an earwarmer, some gloves, and liners under the smartwool socks and I was quite comfy for 5-10 miles. 

sorry this was so long...if you have questions about stuff from REI let me know, I used to work there and can give you good advice and you can order it from the web.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

well try them on and post a picture.

lots and lots more womens-specific stuff on the market these days.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

paint said:


> It's finally starting to get a little chilly here. And I'm a wuss, I really want the warmness when I'm riding. That said, I haven't done much winter riding before, so I need some clothing recommendations. Just assume I don't have anything because, well, I have 2 pairs of shorts and that's about it. Jerseys are not my favorite thing in the world (big boobs, short torso = ill fit).
> 
> I don't have fit problems in the hip because mine are slender, but I do have a short torso and chest size that will generally bump any of my shirt sizes up at _least_ one size.
> 
> And I have no clue where to begin. The LBS does not have a good selection, and we don't have an REI or anything like that around here, though I could go to Atlanta if needed.


Six items are necessary for winter riding:

Tights with fleeced interior
Craft l/s undershirt (the wool ones if it's real cold, but a regular will do fine)
thermal jacket
wool socks
Craft glove liners
Pearl Izumi Am-fib lobster gloves

Most items are pricey, but well worth it. Happy riding!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Paint, how cold does it get 'round where you are? Are we talking ice and snow and stuff?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Paint, how cold does it get 'round where you are? Are we talking ice and snow and stuff?


We're talking ice a few times a season, probably not for any periods extended longer than 2 weeks. Maybe a light dusting of snow every year or two. The most common occurance would be for it to rain in the day and freeze water on the roads at night when the temperature drops. 

This is why I'm having trouble. There is SO much winterwear stuff that I don't know where to start or what I _really_ need. Because of fit problems I am hesitant to buy online, but because of ignorance I don't know what, if any, of the non cycling specific gear will work. And my LBS is very very limited in clothing selection, specifically women's specific.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

vonteity said:


> Six items are necessary for winter riding:
> 
> Tights with fleeced interior
> Craft l/s undershirt (the wool ones if it's real cold, but a regular will do fine)
> ...


This is a good list, esp. the Craft ls undershirt.

This is what I wear on really cold days:

Craft ls crew
bibshorts
Descante leg warmers
jersey
armwarmers over the ls part of the undershirt
a columbia hat thing actually just lost this thing
helmet
Defeet sock glove things thin looks like nothing, but for somereason they work
thermal socks
descante shoe covers

If it's really cold, I wear a thermal jacket, and tights over that.

That will keep you warmish in 3-4 hours of this:


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

you well may pay an unwarranted premium for cycling-specific stuff, but -- go for it. What you do get with it is likely worth it.
Two things define what works on the bike versus other activities -- wind and places to carry crap. Cycling-specific stuff gives a nod to those things, both in terms of the wind-resistance (and aerodynamic design) and the convenience of pockets, etc. Pay attention to pockets and how you like to carry stuff, because I don't always think that even the cycling-specific stuff gets it right.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Assos Power Static Underwear*

I really like the anti static silver base layers from Assos, I think other manufacturers are now providing this type of garment as well, maybe etxeondo. I find that if I just wear a polyester base layer that I really stink. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

West End Rail said:


> I really like the anti static silver base layers from Assos, I think other manufacturers are now providing this type of garment as well, maybe etxeondo. I find that if I just wear a polyester base layer that I really stink. Anyone else have this problem?


girls, my friend, do not stink.
they may have to wait a few before the angels remove ALL the smells, but that's all.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

west end, is it you stinking or the poly? they make special products now that will remove the funk smell from things like capeline. I'll see if I can find a linky for ya.

edit: try this stuff: http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...category_rn=4500612&vcat=REI_SSHP_CAMPING_TOC


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Stinkin*

Couple of issues here, first off, my apologies, I am not a lady, I got into this thread by accident. 2ndly I assumed it was me that was smelling, but now that you mention it it may be the poly since I dont smell bad with cotton or the assos stuff. I will give that product a try. Thanks for the advice

Keep on trucking gals....


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay okay okay, I know this IS the women's specific forum and I'm not, but I AM one of those crazy northwesterners that rides all winter in the crappy weather.

The wool socks are definitely a must, as are booties. 
I am a huge fan of warm vests, it's way better choice than a warm jacket unless it's like, under 30. Not those one-layer wind shell vests.

People might call me a wimp but I actually wear a balaclava from the mid-to-low 40's on. It's impressive how much of a difference having my neck and ears warm makes, and I can pull it up over my nose on descents to keep my nose from being a red runny mess.

I don't have the lobster gloves, because I've got to deal with cold AND wet, so I just wear a pretty basic outer glove and carry a few pairs of polypro inner glove liners with me (under the vest so they stay dry) and swap when my hands go numb.

And, if you can manage men's bib sizing for some wind-front bib tights for a long, cold day, there are some good options, but usually I just use arm and leg warmers.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Try baselayers thats designed for skiing or snowboarding, they tend to be cheaper than cycling specific clothes but just as functional.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree that technical fabrics rock, but there are some quality bargains, too. Take a look at www.sierratradingpost.com for heavy duty poly-pro and similar.

I rode for 14 years in Colorado with no long sleeved jerseys. I prefer the flexibility of either arm warmers or long sleeved technical shirts under jerseys (or no jersey at all if I don't need pockets... just a long-sleeved poly pro under a fleece under a rain jacket for the coldest days). 

You can also find winter weight running tights or polypro leggings often for cheaper prices through outdoor hiking kinda sources (like Sierra Trading Post) than you can through bicycling-specific vendors. For an active gal on a budget, I think that STP and Campmor are pretty hard to beat.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

+1. As I noted above, most of my winter cycling stuff is general outdoors polywear... I've run in it, downhilled in it, cross-country skied in it, snowshoed in it, sat in front of the fireplace in it..... and saved money.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

thats usually my plan jtoll. none of my winter cycling stuff is cycling specific. i use it for running and camping as well.


----------



## Toothpick (Oct 14, 2002)

bill said:


> well try them on and post a picture.
> 
> lots and lots more womens-specific stuff on the market these days.



I saw the post in the lounge and couldn't resist. I agree w/ bill.

On a helpful note, I like the Underarmour cold weather turtleneck with a regular long sleeve jersey when in the 50's. Below that, I like a windtex jacket over the same. I have an EtxeOndo jacket that's thin but really works in keeping out the wind and I also really like the Santini Brand. In my opinion, form fitting is good when it's windy.

I also 100% agree on the wool socks, too.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

OK Paint. I live in Texas, so we have very similar weather to Georgia. Here's what I do. 

Gear:
Two vests. One shell (http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/OW500B00-Garneau+Atmos+Vest+06.aspx) and one insulated (http://www.longscycle.com/webstore/shopping.asp?categoryID=133). 
Defeet arm and leg warmers
Voler base layer - sleeveless
Craft turtleneck - longsleeve
Windtex gloves, long finger.
Polypro glove liners.
Windtex shoe covers
Helmet liner/skullcap
Wool socks

Temp down to 50:
Sleeveless base layer, arm warmers, ss jersey, shell vest, shoe covers, leg warmers, glove liners, windtex gloves. Shell vest should work for you to give you plenty range of motion in your shoulders and back. I wear vests because I have long arms. Jackets don't fit me very well. 

Temp from 50 - 30's:
LS turtleneck base layer, ls jersey, insulated vest, leg warmers or tights, glove liners, windtex gloves, shoe covers, helmet liner. I find if I can keep the wind off me and my hands/feet warm, I can ride a long time with no issues. If it gets too hot, this stuff is easy to take off and store in your pockets. 

The best time to shop for this stuff is the off season. But poke around longscycle. They usually have good deals if you can stomach some of the hideous designs.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Unless you are where it's hella f'in' cold (like those dudes I read about from Minnesota who ride with freakin ski goggles on), I'd recommend _against_ dressing too heavy. If you get too warm, you sweat, then you get wet, then you stop and get cold, and then you're screwed. My thought is to keep the extremities warm (hands and feet) and then layers on the torso.

First, I keep my hands and feet warm. I use heavy gloves, winter cycling shoes and booties over those. And I use chemical handwarmers ( http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/base_no.99027/dept_id./est./qx/product.htm) and footbeds ( http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/base_no.98394/dept_id./est./qx/product.htm ). Even in the 20s, my hands and feet stay toasty. For the rest 'o me, it's a layers. Provided my hands and feet stay warm, I ONLY get cold on the bike if I start sweating and get wet or if I stop for an extended period. So it's important not to dress too warmly, and to keep moving. If I get hot, then sweat, then cool off but I'm still wet, I'll get very cold. So I wear shorts with leg warmers or very thin tights underneath, and then a coolmax tank, coolmax tee, jersey, wind vest, and arm warmers on top, capping it off with a skull cap. Seems like I'd get cold, but I usually don't unless I get sweaty. It's counterintuitive, but warm clothes generally leave me cold. YMMV, and all that.


----------



## Nic840 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a problem with fit as well. Alot of the bike specific stuff is just too tight across the chest area to feel comfortable with when over the bike. Being a relative "newbie" to the road biking thing I have just used my gear from other activities. The best purchase of warm/unders wear that I ever made was some Patagonia Capeline, bought for honeymoom in Whistler 7 years ago and still going strong!!!! The zip mock turtleneck midweight is great! If you get too warm you unzip it (half way down your chest) if it gets cold zip it up. Usually layer with a vest (windproof) and if really cold another windbreaker/insulated jacket. Something I wear for cross country or warm skiing days, tight fitting yet stretchy. An inexpensive one on the market now at most box athletic stores is the NorthFace Apex jacket. I got a Nike bike specific jacket as a gift and it didn't fit well, womens large and it was just too snug (I am not fat) the Apex jacket is the same with just a little more room and no back pockets. 
I am still trying to figure out what will work in budget and body. Let me know if you find anything! -N


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*+1 More*



madhattaz said:


> Try baselayers thats designed for skiing or snowboarding, they tend to be cheaper than cycling specific clothes but just as functional.


I'm not much of a base layer guy, but in CT sometimes need one. My rule of thumb is that only the outermost layer needs to be cycling specific so I can easily reach the pockets. Most of the time I wear a wool jacket with a nylon front and tight fitting EMS, HellyHansen, or Patagonia long sleeved crews underneath it.

Other favorite winter riding items are:
Wool short sleeve jerseys, 
DeFeet arm warmers
Army Surplus glove liners and sox, 
WindStopper gloves, 
poly-propylene balaclava, two if it's vicious cold
Lycra/Fleece lined runner's tights
Loose shoes 

Vests haven't worked for me - my arms usually feel colder than my body.

As for smelly synthetics I like Win for getting the stench out. 

No breasts, but a similar problem with pecs and lats distorting fit. PI jerseys with raglan sleeves work well as they seem to be looser across the top than Euro stuff.


----------



## MayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Being a woooooo-man with a similar build (athletically toned and lean, but with boobage) I've been quite happy with Voler's cycling jerseys (they do my team's kits) as their womens sizes have boob-room. See http://www.velowear.com/
For base-layers I'm a huge fan of underarmor (originally used it for snowboarding base layer) and patagonia. Pricey, yes, but if you follow the washing instructions (i.e. don't bake them in the dryer or use fabric softener) they will last forever (barring you don't crash down some gravel)...


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not sure how they will work with the boobage, but Wal-Mart sells "Athletic Wear" brand compression shirts similar to the everyday Under Armor. It's only in the men's section, but for $12 it's worth a shot. I haven't ridden anything colder than 40F yet, but I dress with the above mentioned baselayer tucked into my shorts. I put on a s/s jersey and a pair of lined tights and then a Columbia windbreaker with a drawstring at the waist. I'm still using normal 1" ankle socks - just enough for my tights to cover. I've also been going without the booties, mostly because I haven't bought them yet. I've been getting along well with these Air Spot gloves from Louis Garneau too. I'm also wearing a Columbia ear warmer under my helmet too. I picked it up at Academy Sports for $7. As dumb as it sounds, you can also save some plastic grocery bags and tape them around your feet to keep the wind out of them. Everybody is a bit different, but personally, if my ears and hands are cold, I'm not a happy camper. I am gradually buying my winter riding gear one garment at a time. But as the other folks are telling you, the cycling specific stuff works. If you can't buy it all at once, piece it together over the season. I've been guilty of the trash-bag feet a few times in my life


----------



## Rollie McGraham (Sep 27, 2006)

*Winter Gear*

You should consider at least Toe covers and Long finger gloves, and a beenie. I like you am a wimp when it comes to cold weather living in Az, Nothing is worse them cold hands and feet, Good luck and get out there.


----------

